# what to make with leftover heavy cream?



## luvs (Jan 30, 2005)

i used it in mushroom soup, and i'm gonna use some in curried carrot soup, but it's a bigger-than usual container, (maybe a pint?), and i don't know what to use it for. i don't want to make whipped cream since i hate most sweet foods. i would shake up a jar of butter, but we have a surplus of butter going in the fridge as it is. i plan on baking a pan of macaroni and cheese, but i only add 1 cup of cream to that. any ideas would be much appreciated. thanks. btw, nothing sweet, okay? i'll probably have about 1/3 cup left once i make my other foods with cream in them.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 30, 2005)

Do you drink coffee? You could use it in that, or tea. If it's too rich for you to use it "straight" add a little milk to it.
Or make some hot chocolate with it and milk.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2005)

Pour it on some cereal.  You can stand the calories.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 30, 2005)

How about a bolognese sauce for pasta?

Just Google and you will find a number of recipes.

It is a nice meat/tomato sauce and the cream takes a bit off the acidity of the tomatoes, as well as adding flavor.

Just an idea. I hope it helps.


----------



## chesterchippy (Jan 30, 2005)

This is my 13 yr. old's all-time favortie meal that we learned from Emeril:

Pasta with Peas and Bacon Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse 

Recipe Summary
Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 15 minutes 


1 pound cheese filled tortellini 
3 ounces fresh bacon, julienned (about 1/4 cup) 
2 tablespoons chopped onions 
6 ounces heavy cream 
1/2 cup fresh peas (blanched), or 4 ounces frozen peas 
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan 
Salt and black pepper 
Chopped parsley

Place tortellini in the pot of boiling water. 
In a large skillet, cook the bacon until crispy. Remove bacon with a slotted spoon, place on a paper towel to drain. Pour out all the bacon grease except for 1 tablespoon. In the same skillet place the onion and cook for 2 minutes, or until golden. Pour in the cream, and reduce until lightly thickened. 

Remove the pasta from the water when it is al dente, about 8 minutes. Drain and add the pasta to the cream mixture. Add bacon back to the pan along with the peas and cheese. Reduce for 1 minute. Toss and adjust the seasonings. Spoon into a large pasta bowl and serve. Garnish with additional grated Parmesan and chopped parsley, if desired.


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2005)

I make penne alla vodka with it. Basically, just a nice tomato sauce and toss in your leftover cream and a shot of vodka. Serve over penne.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 30, 2005)

Butter, milk shake, gravey, mac and cheese, chicken paprikash, espresso mocha smoothies.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 30, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I make penne alla vodka with it. Basically, just a nice tomato sauce and toss in your leftover cream and a shot of vodka. Serve over penne.



I will make the salad with tomatoe basil dressing.  We will have chocolate for dessert....


----------



## luvs (Jan 30, 2005)

all great ideas! i can't use it in coffe or make chocolate dishes/drinks with it since i don't consume caffeine, but i have plenty of great ideas now; thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd use it on oatmeal.   Yummy!


----------



## luvs (Jan 30, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> I'd use it on oatmeal.   Yummy!



is there anything better? i LOVE cream or half-and half on oatmeal. i even have hazelnuts and dried cranberries to have with the oats. mmm... great idea!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 31, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.. nothing better than I can think of... the cranberries would make it even better.  Enjoy!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 31, 2005)

Lightly marinate some strawberries in vanilla extract and some balsamic vinegar and dip them into the cream.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2005)

you could make pink vodka sauce for pasta, or sausages and broccoli rabe in a pink sauce. like auntdot said, it cuts the acidity and adds flavor.


----------

